# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Prolaktyna- diagnostyka gruczolaka przysadki mózgowej

## shini

Witam serdecznie. Mam prawie 20 lat i problem z wysokim poziomem prolaktyny. Miesiączkuję od 12 roku życia. Mam problemy z bolesnością piersi (trwa przez pewien czas a potem ustępuje i tak w kółko), bardzo silny zespół napięcia przedmiesiączkowego, miesiączki są często nieregularne (od cykli bardzo krótkich do bardzo długich) i bardzo bolesne (ten problem mam od lat). Mam też problemy skórne, wypadające włosy, bywam ospała, zmęczona, smutna, rozdrażniona. Teraz krwawię od długiego czasu- jakieś 4 tygodnie z przerwami, niekiedy jest to skąpe plamienie. Badanie ginekologiczne robione wczoraj nic złego nie wykazało- mam brać progesteron na ustawienie miesiączki, Cytologia robiona nie tak dawno temu (sierpień) także była ok, II grupa. Czy to możliwe, że wszystkiemu winny jest stres- jestem osobą dość emocjonalną, nerwową, przejmuję się wieloma rzeczami, mam wtedy zawroty,  bóle głowy  itp. Ostatnio mam też problem z żołądkiem/jelitami- jest to również traktowane na chwilę obecną jako czynnościowe. Do tego doszła też infekcja ósemki (mam zdrowe, regularnie badane zęby, mam jedynie problem z ósemkami, które powoli wychodzą od kilku lat). Ząb wyrwałam dwa dni temu. Do tego wszystkiego dochodzą studia i pewne problemy osobiste, szczególnie w zeszłym roku. I to właśnie w tym niedawnym okresie nasiliła się ta bolesność piersi, zaczęła występować niekoniecznie przed miesiączką. Wtedy też zdecydowałam się na badania hormonalne (końcówka wakacji). Prolaktyna wyszła 97,96 ng/ml (norma 4,10-28,90)- badanie w 21 czy 22 dni cyklu, nie pamiętam już jak kazał lekarz, potem spadła do 37,33 ng/ml, norma 4,10-28,90 (badanie robione jakoś w trzecim czy czwartym dniu krwawienia). Z tej samej próbki krwi miałam robione badania na makroprolaktynę- PRL "wolna", wynik w surowicy po PEG 15.8 ng/ml, wynik badania wskazuje, iż pozostała ilość PRL tj 4.6 ng/ml (22.5%) jest w formie związanej z IgG i może odpowiadać BB-PRL, ale nie ma to znaczenia klinicznego. A prolaktyna wyszła w górnej granicy normy-  Prolaktyna (N59), wynik w surowicy- 20.4 ng/ml, norma 1,9-25.0, krew badano w Warszawie ze względu na to, że tam najbliżej można zbadać makroprolaktynę. Jednak ta sama próbka krwi badana u mnie w mieście wykazała wynik nieprawidłowy (prolaktyna)- to właśnie ten wyżej wspomniany 37,33 ng/ml. Lekarz, do którego chodziłam stwierdził, że wynik z Warszawy jest ok i mnie zbył. Zapisał mi tabletki hormonalne na ustawienie okresu, miałam przyjść po inne jakbym się źle czuła, jednak przyszedł już wyjazd na studia a ja faktycznie po paru tabletkach już nie dałam rady- źle się czułam i odstawiłam je stwierdziłam, że wybiorę się na wizytę może w ferie lub wakacje. Jednak złe samopoczucie sprawiło, że wykonałam morfologię krwi- tu wszystko wyszło ok i hormony. Niestety trudno ustalić dzień cyklu, gdyż tak jak mówie krwawię od dłuższego czasu z przerwami. Z wynikami (prolaktyna 63,12 ng/ml a norma 5,18-26,53) poszłam wczoraj do innego lekarza ginekologa. Dowiedziałam się, że jest to albo czynnościowe- hiperprolaktynemia albo winny jest gruczolak przysadki mózgowej. Czy ktoś kompetentny mógłby mi napisać czy uważa podobnie? Mam wykonać rezonans magnetyczny lub tomografię komputerową głowy z kontrastem, wybór należy do mnie. Które badanie powinnam wybrać, jako mniej stresujące, mniej szkodliwe itd.? Jakie są szanse na farmakologiczne wyleczenie gruczolaka? Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie rady i sugestie.

Jestem już po badaniu, wyszło, że z przysadką jest wszystko ok. Ginekolog powiedziała mi na ostatniej wizycie, że jeśli badanie nie wykaże nieprawidłowości to jest to czynnościowe. Czy mógłby mi ktoś napisać jak długo trwa leczenie, czy problem zniknie całkowicie?

----------

